# hilton village or embassy suites



## pvbenny1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Which one would you stay in honolulu? Pros and cons
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## ricoba (Mar 5, 2009)

The HHV is right on the beach, the Embassy is not.

For me, I choose the beach, though the new Embassy looks great in the new Waikiki Beach walk looks like it's right in the heart of things.


----------



## jestme (Mar 5, 2009)

As Ricoba said, Embassy is not on the beach. It is in the middle of a bunch of restaurants and shops. (The Yard House, Denny's, and a bunch of others). You will probably not be able to see the water or beach from it unless you are really lucky. Access to the beach from there is through a walkway next to the oceanfront high rise hotels. (The Embassy is actually behind those hotels, 1 block back from the beach). Also, there is currently construction next to it at the new 38 story Trump Towers. If you use Google Maps and look up "Embassy Suites, Honolulu, Hi", it will show you better where it is. The Trump Towers are built on the thin strip of land between the Embassy and Saratoga Road. 
Because of the beach, pools and village surroundings, no question, I'd pick HHV. You quite often get a water or beach view. We do walk to where the Embassy is to eat however, as the HHV is expensive to eat and drink at. It's about a ten minute walk towards downtown Waikiki.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 5, 2009)

*Depends on what you're looking for*

Here's a Waikiki Area Map - http://www.driveguidemagazines.com/oahu_waikiki.html (the Hilton Hawaiian Village is in the lower left corner of the page building #11 and the Embassy Suites Waikiki Beach is #26 closer to the Royal Hawaiian Shopping Center)

The Hilton Hawaiian Village is a self contained oceanfront resort. If you're looking for a resort feel then I would choose this one.
Hilton Hawaiian Village Resort Activities Page - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/resort_activities/
See Oahu Revealed guidebook description of the Hilton Hawaiian Village - http://wizardpub.com/oahu/orhiltonhawaiianvillage.html
See TripAdvisor Photos and Reviews - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ge_Beach_Resort_Spa-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
Here's another Hilton Hawaiian Village Thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90231

If you're just looking for a place to sleep in the middle of things with free breakfast then I would choose Embassy Suites Waikiki BeachWalk.
See Oahu Revealed guidebook description of the Embassy Suites Waikiki BeachWalk - http://wizardpub.com/oahu/orembassysuites.html
See TripAdvisor Photos and Reviews - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._Waikiki_Beach_Walk-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html


----------



## lv_maui (Mar 7, 2009)

*HH definitely*

The Embassy is not that great compared to HHV.  I would not even consider the two if the price difference is close.  I have seen some incredible deals for HHV rooms on priceline's bidding site, like $55/night for this week.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd go to Maui or Kauai!    Honolulu is WAY too urban for us!

Honolulu -





Ka'anapali Beach Maui -


----------



## lv_maui (Mar 8, 2009)

*Denise, of course*



DeniseM said:


> I'd go to Maui or Kauai!    Honolulu is WAY too urban for us!



Denise, of couse, Honolulu is the last place I would go, but my son is going sky diving with some Hawaiian buddies he met in SoCal.  So, I am forced to go there!!!  Although seeing him skydive in Hawaii seems to be really cool!


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 8, 2009)

Ron,

I've stayed at the HHV twice.  I thought it was great considering I was in the middle of a city.  If you aren't already an elite HHH member, I'd definitely sign up for the HiltonHHonors Surpass AMEX (annual fee $75) before I left.  You get complimentary gold status for one year just for signing up.  As a mere silver member, I was upgraded to a 7th floor corner oceanfront room in the Rainbow Tower.  It's the best upgrade I've ever gotten. 

http://www201.americanexpress.com/getthecard/learn-about/Hilton-HHonors-Surpass


----------

